
Do you have change for a billion? The mad world of Zimbabwe’s currency - SQL2219
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/do-you-have-change-for-a-billion-the-mad-world-of-zimbabwe-s-currency
======
douche
Those Zimbabwe notes are pretty cool. Somewhere I still have the 100 billion
dollar note my friend from college gave me - at the time I think it was worth
about half a penny.

